# MinnKota Deckhand ??



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone have one of these? It is the auto anchoring system from MinnKota. From the reviews online, people either love em or hate em. Just looking for feedback as I am considering putting one on my boat.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Depends on what you are going to use it for. For flat water inland lakes, they would be ok. the Deckhand comes in 2 sizes, the 20 and the 40. If your anchor is larger then 40LB, then this is not for you. 

If your anchoring in the rivers, using a lead pyamid anchor, then I would look at an ATV winch. I use a 2500 lb winch with a 70lb anchor for the rivers and the cost is right. $249 for the Deckhand vs $69- $79 for a ATV winch. For less then $100 you can put a very stout anchor system on your boat. 

Mark


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

where can you buy a 60-70 lb. pyramid anchor around the Lansing area? I am also in the market for a heavy anchor. I have the deckhand 40 with a 30lb. achor, but looking to upgrade, as I fish the Muskegon occasionally. As mentioned, lakes are fine, but I think the deckhand won't be feasible in regular use in heavy current.

To answer your question, I like the deckhand and I have never had any issues with it in the last 3 years I have had it. Just don't exceed the anchor pound rating.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

There is a guy with the Battle Creek Steelheaders that will pour you what ever LB anchor you wish. He used to charge $1.00 a lb but since lead has gone up he might be up in that $2.00 a lb now. Send Spanky a PM and he will get you in touch with him as the name escapes me. 

Now, if you have your own lead, I have a mold that a couple of us built. That is how I made mine. We can set up a day for you to head over to the west side and we can get you one poured. I just need some heads up so I can go get the mold. Send me a PM if interested. 

Mark


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

adjusted3 said:


> Depends on what you are going to use it for. For flat water inland lakes, they would be ok. the Deckhand comes in 2 sizes, the 20 and the 40. If your anchor is larger then 40LB, then this is not for you.
> 
> If your anchoring in the rivers, using a lead pyamid anchor, then I would look at an ATV winch. I use a 2500 lb winch with a 70lb anchor for the rivers and the cost is right. $249 for the Deckhand vs $69- $79 for a ATV winch. For less then $100 you can put a very stout anchor system on your boat.
> 
> Mark


I am interested in how the ATV winches work. I have a tin can 14' sea nymph. Think I could mount it on that boat somehow? Does it come up and go down really slowly? Do you have pics of how it is mounted and whatnot?? I also need to make some kind of tower for the bow, I have a welder so I can fab up something.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> I am interested in how the ATV winches work. I have a tin can 14' sea nymph. Think I could mount it on that boat somehow? Does it come up and go down really slowly? Do you have pics of how it is mounted and whatnot?? I also need to make some kind of tower for the bow, I have a welder so I can fab up something.


Here is the only photo that I could get my hands on right away on this computer- Winch and davit is shown on the nose of the boat-



For the davit, it is made out of angle iron, with a garage door bearing wheel on the front of it. This system has been working for the last 5 years this way. It is no speed demon, but doeas a really good job. Keep in mind that typically you are only anchoring in 5-9 foot of water on a river. 

Hope that helps

Mark


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you... I would have to be more creative with my little boat, but I think I can do it. The only concern I have is speed, if it's really slow to drop that would be a pain in the springtime. I think I might just go for it... and rig one up.


----------

